# Project Wonderful



## tiny_monster (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey guys! I thought you might be interested in something Ryan North (the guy who makes Dinosaur Comics) has set up. It's like an alternative to services like Google Adsense, and it's called Project Wonderful:

http://www.projectwonderful.com/

Basically you can choose what site you want your ad to go on, and then bid for it. If no-one else is bidding on that space, it's free. Otherwise, you go up in increments of 10c. So you can advertise on a site that gets thousands of hits for a few cents a day!

I'm not getting any profits from this, I just think it's a really great idea and I want as many people to get involved as possible. It's totally transparent- you can see all the details of the site you want to buy space on, and you don't end up paying for fake clicks.

I know that a lot of the threads here are basically, how the hell do I get people to my site? I think this is a really good, cheap way to do it. Make some awesome, eye-catching banners, put it up on a webcomic site (because Ryan is a webcomic guy, a lot of the advertising sites so far are comics) and get people looking.

You can also sign up to be an advertiser!

Bear in mind that this only launched yesterday, so there aren't many people in it yet. But that means that you can get in early and get your ads running for super-cheap!


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

sounds cool. i've bookmarked it so once my site is complete i'll have a look


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

I've actually been using Project Wonderful to advertise my t-shirt shop, Fantastic Bonanza.

I've been limiting myself to the free spots before dishing out any money to see how it goes. So far, we've gotten one sale from a button ad through them. The only problem with the free spots is that they get bid over all the time. On the other hand, the spots that people are willing to pay a significant amount of money for are usually highly visible.


----------



## tiny_monster (Aug 22, 2006)

Mymil said:


> I've actually been using Project Wonderful to advertise my t-shirt shop, Fantastic Bonanza.
> 
> I've been limiting myself to the free spots before dishing out any money to see how it goes. So far, we've gotten one sale from a button ad through them. The only problem with the free spots is that they get bid over all the time. On the other hand, the spots that people are willing to pay a significant amount of money for are usually highly visible.


Yeah, I guess I'm basically giving something (comics) away for free, which is a bit different. But I've had great success attracting people to my site. I've found it really is worth shelling out a few cents to advertise on the bigger sites.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

tiny_monster said:


> Yeah, I guess I'm basically giving something (comics) away for free, which is a bit different. But I've had great success attracting people to my site. I've found it really is worth shelling out a few cents to advertise on the bigger sites.


Wow, I just realized why your name is so familiar! It's familiar because I've started reading your comics since using Project Wonderful!


----------

